# 2014 Rogue roof rail front legs corroding



## ch08532 (May 11, 2016)

Hi,

Curious if anybody here has the same issue we are experiencing with the front leg roof rails on our 2014 Rogue. It appears that they are corroding and the paint is chipping off. I've shared the images below.

I'm assuming this is covered under the 3yr warranty?

https://goo.gl/photos/fHbxL5w1r473yhM19
https://goo.gl/photos/C5EiexdCj3faChng9


Thanks


----------



## gdhanjal (May 30, 2018)

the silver paint on the roof rail of my 14' Nissan Rogue peeling off also.
As it is over 3 yr. Cost of repair will out of pocket and it will cost $960+tax....


----------

